# Bin Men, Nurses, My Brother, Politicians



## TTS09 (May 26, 2009)

Bin Men
Why is it that these thick useless turds have to leave our bins in the middle of our driveway entrances when they have been emptied. Is it that much of a task to put them a few feet either side where they were left in the first place.
Do they think that they are being clever making us get out of our cars in the pissing rain to move our bins when we get home from doing a proper job?

Nurses
Why is it that nurses think the world owes them a favour. No one held a gun to their heads and said you must become a nurse. They chose that line of work so they should put up and shut up. They must surely have know before going into nursing that the pay is crap and the hours are long. They must know that they will have to deal with some pretty unsightly things, yet we have to listen to how bad they have it. Perhaps if they spent more time doing their jobs properly and less time complaining people would get a better standard of care in our s**t, run down, dirty, overcrowded hospitals.

My Brother
He seems to think that he is the only one in the world who works for a living. He constantly complains that he has to work and he has to be a parent. Guess what, millions of other people manage to work and take care of their children without it being too much of a problem. 
He is constantly pleading poverty and asking why i can afford to eat out all the time, go on holidays and drive a nice car. I don't spend thousands of pounds a term on fancy private school, and all the crap that comes with it like he does. He used to have the lifestyle that i have, but then he got married and had kids. Not my f in fault.

Polititicians

Don't even get my started on these fools, especially the one eyed Scottish tosser at the top of the pile.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh dear, someone's had a bad day.

You sounded just like my hubby regarding nurses so i'll say the same to you as i do to him. 'Shut the f*ck up'. Have you ever been a nurse? You can hardly moan about them until you have been in their shoes, then feel free to come back and whinge about them.

Binmen do do proper jobs. How would you manage if you didnt have one?

As for your brother, say to him what i just said to you and what i say to my hubby (see above!!)


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

sporTTyminx said:


> Oh dear, someone's had a bad day.
> 
> You sounded just like my hubby regarding nurses so i'll say the same to you as i do to him. 'Shut the f*ck up'. Have you ever been a nurse? You can hardly moan about them until you have been in their shoes, then feel free to come back and whinge about them.
> 
> ...


although, what s the point of becoming a nurse and then moaning about having to do all the shitty jobs they have to do? You know what is involved and how crap the pay is. It's like becoming a life guard and moaning when you get wet :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I agree with sporTTy:
binmen: we need them and they will leave the empty bins where it is least time consuming for them; not hard for you to get out of your car and move a bin, is it?
nurses: we need them and the majority of them are doing a brilliant job despite rubbish pay. What would you do if you were injured (perhaps in a car crash) and there were no nurses just because they all got different jobs?
your brother: I obviously don't know his financial situation but most of us need to cut back (a little) atm but it is not uncommon that there are differences of opinion amongst siblings
politicians: I don't like any of them no matter what party but the one you mentioned can't really do anything about the loss of one of his eyes. Be glad that you still have both your eyes, at least I presume you have?

Anyway, have a lovely weekend :-*


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Right. And like you JN and TTS09, or anyone else for that matter, never moan about their jobs?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I think nurses are great. :roll:

Not so keen on the binmen and couldn't give a toss about your brother - or you come to think of it.

And GB can swivel... :lol:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

sporTTyminx said:


> Right. And like you JN and TTS09, or anyone else for that matter, never moan about their jobs?


your gonna hate me for saying this but no not really. i work in the building trade and really enjoy it. yeah it don't always go smooth.

saying that, can't say i've heard many nurses moaning  although wouldn't mind hearing 

and when i was in hospital for a week they did a great job, although they were moaning about the old lady screaming 'HELP ME!!! HELP ME!!!(always get one)' through the night. :lol:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

JNmercury00 said:


> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> > Right. And like you JN and TTS09, or anyone else for that matter, never moan about their jobs?
> ...


I dont hate you for loving your job, that's cool! I quite like mine too, though i certainly enjoy a good whinge about it occassionally!

As for hearing nurses moan...well that's a whole other topic! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

sporTTyminx said:


> I dont hate you for loving your job, that's cool! I quite like mine too,


Hey, so do I  
Its great chasing people around, making them sweat and swear and still get thanked and paid for it :twisted: :lol: :roll: :wink:


----------



## Scallywag72 (Mar 2, 2009)

Totally agree with the bin men comment.

I always leave my bin out with the handle facing towards the road so it's easier for them to empty it but they almost always dump it in front of my drive then as well. Was really hacked off with them a bout that on Wednesday as it was jacking it down. Cocks. :evil:

Nobody who is gainfully employed is better than anbody else in life. Everybody has a role to play. All I ask for is people to be professional and treat their customers with common courtesy. Sick to death of being on a BA flight and hearing all the cabin staff moaning and moaning. Yes, things are tough but no need to 'dish the dirt' in front of passengers who are paying their way. Sick of that rubbish. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

And politicians. Yikes. The stocks and pillories would make an appearance in my world and flogging (not Max Moseley style :lol: !!!) would be back in every town square as well for a lot of these turnips. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Nurses are allowed to moan, because after deciding they'd dedicate their working life to helping those in need, despite not getting paid much. People still seem to slag them off.

My dustbin men seem to find it funny to swap bin lids around with my neighbours...


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Dash said:


> My dustbin men seem to find it funny to swap bin lids around with my neighbours...


How have you managed to avoid the wheelie bin???? 

Hev x


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

We DO owe the Nurses something, they do an important job and also have to be polite to the British public everyday. We all enter jobs that we choose to do, but we too can be naive about them, just maybe, as some Nurses are. This is a poor excuse not to support them and listen to their issues imao.


----------



## TTS09 (May 26, 2009)

I feel i am perfectly entitled to complain about nurses. 
Due to having degenerative discs in my spine i have spent an awful lot of time in hospital over the past 15 years and i have witnessed first hand how bad a job some nurses do. I emphasise some as obviously there are also a lot of very good nurses out there.
On 1 occasion i had my notes mixed up with the bed next to me, therefore i have been given the wrong meds.
During my most recent week long stay in hospital i was meant to be under half hour observations, these observations were taken every couple of hours. Were the nurses too busy, not all of the time, on many occasions they were stood around bitching about the charge nurse.
I have 2 friends (husband and wife) and they are both pediatric nurses. The wife had to stay in hospital earlier in the year for 3 days, and even she said she could not believe how bad the nurses on her ward were. This coming from a fellow nurse speaks volumes.
I have only mentioned a minute amount of incidents i have first hand knowledge of as i don't wont to bore you with the details or appear as though i am going on, but unless you have stayed in hospital and been on the receiving end of very poor health care, don't chastise me for having a valid opinion, especially you sporTTyminx, if anyone needs to shut the f**k up it's you. And as for the bin men, you try getting out of the car needlessly with a bad back just to move they bin that has been left blocking your driveway.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> I think nurses are great. :roll:
> 
> Not so keen on the binmen and couldn't give a toss about your brother - or you come to think of it.
> 
> And GB can swivel... :lol:


Rich,I totally agree...
cheers
jon


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Hev said:


> How have you managed to avoid the wheelie bin????


This county is a wheelie-bin free zone. Nobody has them, it's great. Good old fashioned bins.

It's a little annoying that we have to now put the rubbish out by the roadside. Which is where the wheelie bin helps, as you can just wheelie the whole thing out.

Instead there are bin bags littering the streets getting ripped open by seagulls and foxes.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

TTS09 said:


> ...don't chastise me for having a valid opinion, especially you sporTTyminx, if anyone needs to shut the f**k up it's you.


Why?


----------



## TTS09 (May 26, 2009)

sporTTyminx said:


> TTS09 said:
> 
> 
> > ...don't chastise me for having a valid opinion, especially you sporTTyminx, if anyone needs to shut the f**k up it's you.
> ...


You told me to shut the f**k up so i told you the same, that's why.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Fair enough.


----------



## TTS09 (May 26, 2009)

sporTTyminx said:


> Fair enough.


Thank you for your understanding, no hard feelings i hope?


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Absolutely none.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Our binmen seem to have a policy of putting all our bins our our neighbour's drives. When I come in on a Wednesday night I have to physically hunt it down.

Most times it's not that far away (i.e. 4 or five houses away), but I don't understand why they can't just leave it at the end of the drive where I left it. Especially as our house is on a little Cul-de-sac and it's not like they have to wheel the bins 200 yards to the lorry and back. THey park the lorry directly outside our house.


----------



## TTS09 (May 26, 2009)

Kell said:


> Our binmen seem to have a policy of putting all our bins our our neighbour's drives. When I come in on a Wednesday night I have to physically hunt it down.
> 
> Most times it's not that far away (i.e. 4 or five houses away), but I don't understand why they can't just leave it at the end of the drive where I left it. Especially as our house is on a little Cul-de-sac and it's not like they have to wheel the bins 200 yards to the lorry and back. THey park the lorry directly outside our house.


The bin men have just been. All of my neighbours and myself now have a bin blocking our driveway. It's just a basic lack of common courtesy as far as i am concerned.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

TTS09 said:


> I feel i am perfectly entitled to complain about nurses.
> Due to having degenerative discs in my spine i have spent an awful lot of time in hospital over the past 15 years and i have witnessed first hand how bad a job some nurses do. I emphasise some as obviously there are also a lot of very good nurses out there.
> On 1 occasion i had my notes mixed up with the bed next to me, therefore i have been given the wrong meds.
> During my most recent week long stay in hospital i was meant to be under half hour observations, these observations were taken every couple of hours. Were the nurses too busy, not all of the time, on many occasions they were stood around bitching about the charge nurse.
> ...


Perhaps it may have been better to isolate the 'cases in question' and not vindicate the profession as a whole? Perhaps also it's the system itself that the nurses work under coming into question, for exmple x-ray referrals in my local A&E department don't seem to be picked up straight away, mainly because of new A&E arrivals and getting those dealt with in time to meet targets, etc. Had this experience myself last month after fracturing my wrist in two places.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

TTS09 said:


> The bin men have just been. All of my neighbours and myself now have a bin blocking our driveway. It's just a basic lack of common courtesy as far as i am concerned.


It's annoying that you have to put the bin at the end of the drive or they won't take it - gone are the days when they come around the back of the house and get it themselves - but then they don't have to put it back where they got it from. That said, we don't have too much trouble up here in the leafy suburbs.

There was a woman in the paper the other week who'd complained because the binmen kept leaving the bin in front of her door, and for weeks after that they used to leave all her neighbours bins across the end of her drive. Until it hit the papers, now I think they've stopped.

Here in work we've got a big metal bin that's emptied by a truck that lifts it over the cab and tips it out, if the guy coming to empty it gets here and sees there's a car parked near it, he just drives off and then I get a bill for a wasted journey. I've told them many times (and stuck to it) that I'm not paying them to not empty the bin, if he gets to the car park and sees something in the way, he needs to get off his backside and ask us to move it. Not just drive off and send us a bill for £15. Or sit in his truck, beep the horn once, then drive off.


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

well my bin men always leave my bin to the side,and are generally quite polite so iv got to fight there corner here.how fucked off would you be if you had to put all your rubbish in the back of your nice clean tt and take it to dump every week? compare it to getting out and moving your bin and really it nowt
as for nurses i myself have bn in and out of hospital and had a couple of minor ops lately and again i think they do a gd job.point taken about them moaning about bits and bobs,but dont we all
as for my brother he,s one of my best mates.always out together whether its football or pub or out with the girlfriends and i really cant understand siblings who cant get on after puberty.your meant to grow up as you get older :roll: 
now the politicians....i think they are a bunch of light fingered theiving ba****** who need locking up.they wouldn,t know honesty if it walked up and slapped them in the face,and if i could i,d have every1 of them that get caught fiddling locked up.i think if thats all i,v got to moan about tho it cant be bad. cheers guys :lol:


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

my mrs moans a bit mostly about getting a 20 min break in a 13 hour shift, abusive rude and sometimes even violent patients who she still has to treat and care for after on ocasions being physicly assulted by and moaning rude relatives all of which im pretty sure she didnt decide to go into nursing for which i think makes her entitled to have a moan after all im sure if i came into your place of work and punched you in the face you wouldn't carry on treating me as a customer.

one day yours or someone you hold close's life may depend on the work that these people do for very little thanks and then maybe you'll give them a bit of slack


----------



## Cairomac (Nov 19, 2008)

There's a common theme :

Bin men are bored and like to screw with you .........

Lots of men want to screw nurses ...........

Politicians are screwing all of us ...........

Not sure about your brother, but seeing as he got married and had kids, by definition ... he is screwed ...........


----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

In my town, we have to leave the bin in the correct orientation at the side of the pavement. This is because the bin lorry has a wee arm which comes out from the side and hooks the bin, lifting it over the top to empty it. The bin doesn't even have to get out of his nice warm cab. If you don't leave you bin in the correct place, you don't get your bin emptied! And with fortnightly collections, thats not something you want to happen


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Your bro needs a reality check, he coose to have children (I presume his Wife/GF didnt rape him?)
He should feel greatful he can have children


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

I must defend the nurses especially down here in the South West, over the last five years I have had nine operations, seven on my knee (been replaced three times now) and two no my heart ,the care has been beyond reproach. The fact that I am able to write this is testament to that care.
Bin men --- wheelie bin in the middle of the drive at night in the rain, well that's a different matter I can understand the frustration.
Politicians --- potential politicians should be neutered at birth so that they are unable to proliferate and the world is rid of them in one generation.


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Hmmm ... wondered why I didn't bother with this part of the forum

Would be interested in what the OP considers a 'proper job'

Its a fact of life that there are cnuts in all walks of life, fortunately most of us frequent them less often, others seem to attract them ... wonder why!


----------

